# Tires for '03Alty



## redline6 (Apr 11, 2003)

OK. So here's one. I got a 03'Alty 3.5 and want to put some decent 17"rubber on the road. I've got a budget of 100-150.00/tire.I've heard that some of the pricier tires while softer also are really harder to steer because they track every little defect in the pavement.Is this accurate from actual experience or is it just one guys experience? I love the handling now and wouldn't want to mess that up. I've looked at Potenzas, Yokohamas and Toyos. These would be just my summer tires(May-Novemebr) then I go back to the factory all terrains.
Any thoughts?
Thanks.
I'm soon going to be dropping her about 1.5".


----------



## dadster (Nov 4, 2002)

redline6:

I'm looking at the Kumho ECSTA KH11's for when the OEM rubber wears out. Tire Rack carries them at $102 for the 235/50-17 V rated size.

Another one I'm considering is the Dunlop SP Sport 5000, $128 at Tire Rack for 225/55-17 H rated size.

Both of these put a little extra tread on the road and maintain the stock tire diameter so your speedometer will read correctly. These should have improved sidewall stiffness over the OEM tire which will improve the handling even further!

These 17" tires get expensive in a hurry!

BTW: Don't drop it too much or you won't get out of the driveway in the winter! One winter in MN was enough for me!

Fred


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

The 235/50's are pretty close to stock diameter, but the 225/55's will be a full 11 mm more in diameter.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Redline6,

It would probably be of benefit to you to go 
over to Altimas.net and do a "search" under
tires. I personally know that this topic has been
covered at great length over there and you should
have no problem getting some great info.

As for myself, my 3.5 has worn the following rubber:

1) 225/45/18ZR Conti Sport Contacts 
2) 245/45/18ZR Dunlop SP9000's
3) 245/35/19ZR Toyo Proxes FZ4's (my favorite!)

Of course I'm leaving out the crappy 215/55/17VR Bridgestone Turanza's it came with.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Nitto NT550s 225/50 works great on stock size wheels.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Nitto NT550s 225/50 works great on stock size wheels. *


Agree.
Btw, I saw your old wheels when Dave came up last
month for the meet. Very nice! (for 17's...  )


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Just to get the story straight, those were MY DAMN TIRES, NOT RUBEN'S OLD ONES.   and they are 450's. They are damn good tires by the way.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Just to get the story straight, those were MY DAMN TIRES, NOT RUBEN'S OLD ONES.   and they are 450's. They are damn good tires by the way. *


Yes Dave, calm down!
I did say, "wheels" didn't I?
I know they were _your_
new tires...I wasn't _that_
drunk! (yet )


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

lmfao! You guys need to do a meet down in Austin. I want to go to another meet, but GAWD its too damn far to drive.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Just to get the story straight, those were MY DAMN TIRES, NOT RUBEN'S OLD ONES.   and they are 450's. They are damn good tires by the way. *


Whoooooaaaa there Turbo.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *lmfao! You guys need to do a meet down in Austin. I want to go to another meet, but GAWD its too damn far to drive. *


Well, you could always get a hold of 
Jayman9207 and start something.
Aquineas (A.net) is also down there
as well as Ruben. Lots of potential
as yet unrealized...


----------



## redline6 (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks dadster&Altyholic for the info and direction. I'm on it and willget back when I make the decision.
Zoom zoom,Popstart.


----------

